# Lanzar optidrive 150 Old school need rating



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

So I picked up this amp and couldn't pass up the deal on a Zed built Lanzar optidrive in excellent condition. I'm having trouble finding the ratings or any info on this amplifier. I'm assuming early 90's and maybe 300 watts rms but not sure. Any info would be appreciated or point me in the right direction. Thank you  The pic attached is the only one I have so far since I'm waiting for it to get delivered
\


----------



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

hmmm....now someone is telling me this isn't Zed built, please anyone have any info?


----------



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT ...any info guys??


----------



## stefanbatory (Aug 18, 2009)

It is not zed build, but it doesn't change that is a great amp i think its rated 2x75 W and 300 W bridged but puts out a little bit more. I had an optidrive 500 and it was a beast.


----------



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any idea what to value this at now days?


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

Its not a zed it was around $800 in 1996 an now its worth around 300 on ebay. I just sold an opti 2500 on ebay and it went BIN for $385 pretty quick. Its a nice amp but if your using stock electrical be prepaired for some serious light dimming. That thing is power hungry!


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

I think that amp was rated at 300 watts at 4ohm and 12 volt. If its like the 2500 it is stable at 2 ohm and should put out 600 watts @ 2 ohm 12 volt prolly a little underrated I wouldnt be suprised to see it put out 750 rms at 2 ohm on 14.4


----------



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats good ratings and I'm sure its 2 ohm stable, oh yeah power hungry is very true lol. Not sure if I'm going to use it since I really have no place for it might even just sell it. I didn't know 300 would be the price range now a days, not too bad. Ok so if this isn't Zed made then which series did he make? Was the 2500 or 50hc Zed made? Just curious, and I wish you still had that 2500 I could definetly find some use for that


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

the 2500 wasnt zed but I think the 50c was. Im gonna look up what the last 150 sold or on ebay brb


----------



## Killin'em (Sep 10, 2010)

it says the last one sold on ebay for 71.50 lol that cant be right. Im sure someone with more knoladge will come on soon and give you a better guess


----------



## stefanbatory (Aug 18, 2009)

The 50c is not zed made too, zed made for them the silver opti series 500.2, 200.2, 100.4.


----------



## 1sicls1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok so this is Zed built in what aprrox. 2000


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Still have some Opti's BNIB in the UK

Car Audio Centre - The UK's Number 1 Supplier of Quality Car Audio Equipment - CarAudioCentre.co.uk


----------

